# Helped Needed On Page 1410 Of Guru Granth Sahib



## MKAUR1981 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have pasted the 1st Mehl of page 1410 of the Guru Granth Sahib.  However, I need someone just to clarify the first 4 lines for me please:


*ਉਤੰਗੀ ਪੈਓਹਰੀ ਗਹਿਰੀ ਗੰਭੀਰੀ ॥*
utangee pai-ohree gahiree gambheeree.
O you with swollen breasts, let your consciousness become deep and profound.
*ਸਸੁੜਿ ਸੁਹੀਆ ਕਿਵ ਕਰੀ ਨਿਵਣੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਥਣੀ ॥*
sasurh suhee-aa kiv karee nivan na jaa-ay thanee.
O mother-in-law, how can I bow? Because of my stiff nipples, I cannot bow.
*ਗਚੁ ਜਿ ਲਗਾ ਗਿੜਵੜੀ ਸਖੀਏ ਧਉਲਹਰੀ ॥*
gach je lagaa girvarhee sakhee-ay Dha-ulharee.
O sister, those mansions built as high as mountains -
*ਸੇ ਭੀ ਢਹਦੇ ਡਿਠੁ ਮੈ ਮੁੰਧ ਨ ਗਰਬੁ ਥਣੀ ॥੧॥*
say bhee dhahday dith mai munDh na garab thanee. ||1||
I have seen them come crumbling down. O bride, do not be so proud of your nipples. ||1||
*ਸੁਣਿ ਮੁੰਧੇ ਹਰਣਾਖੀਏ ਗੂੜਾ ਵੈਣੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥*
sun munDhay harnaakhee-ay goorhaa vain apaar.
O bride with deer-like eyes, listen to the words of deep and infinite wisdom.
*ਪਹਿਲਾ ਵਸਤੁ ਸਿਞਾਣਿ ਕੈ ਤਾਂ ਕੀਚੈ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ॥*
pahilaa vasat sinjaan kai taaN keechai vaapaar.
First, examine the merchandise, and then, make the deal.
*ਦੋਹੀ ਦਿਚੈ ਦੁਰਜਨਾ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾਂ ਕੂੰ ਜੈਕਾਰੁ ॥*
dohee dichai durjanaa mitraaN kooN jaikaar.
Proclaim that you will not associate with evil people; celebrate victory with your friends.
*ਜਿਤੁ ਦੋਹੀ ਸਜਣ ਮਿਲਨਿ ਲਹੁ ਮੁੰਧੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥*
jit dohee sajan milan lahu munDhay veechaar.
This proclamation, to meet with your friends, O bride - give it some thought.
*ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਸਜਣਾ ਐਸਾ ਹਸਣੁ ਸਾਰੁ ॥*
tan man deejai sajnaa aisaa hasan saar.
Surrender mind and body to the Lord your Friend; this is the most excellent pleasure.
*ਤਿਸ ਸਉ ਨੇਹੁ ਨ ਕੀਚਈ ਜਿ ਦਿਸੈ ਚਲਣਹਾਰੁ ॥*
tis sa-o nayhu na keech-ee je disai chalanhaar.
Do not fall in love with one who is destined to leave.
*ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਇਵ ਕਰਿ ਬੁਝਿਆ ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ ॥੨॥*
naanak jinHee iv kar bujhi-aa tinHaa vitahu kurbaan. ||2||
O Nanak, I am a sacrifice to those who understand this. ||2||
*ਜੇ ਤੂੰ ਤਾਰੂ ਪਾਣਿ ਤਾਹੂ ਪੁਛੁ ਤਿੜੰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਲ ॥*
jay tooN taaroo paan taahoo puchh tirhHaN-nH kal.
If you wish to swim across the water, then consult those who know how to swim.
*ਤਾਹੂ ਖਰੇ ਸੁਜਾਣ ਵੰਞਾ ਏਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਕਪਰੀ ॥੩॥*
taahoo kharay sujaan vanjaa aynHee kapree. ||3||
Those who have survived these treacherous waves are very wise. ||3||
*ਝੜ ਝਖੜ ਓਹਾੜ ਲਹਰੀ ਵਹਨਿ ਲਖੇਸਰੀ ॥*
jharh jhakharh ohaarh lahree vahan lakhaysaree.
The storm rages and the rain floods the land; thousands of waves rise and surge.
*ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਿਉ ਆਲਾਇ ਬੇੜੇ ਡੁਬਣਿ ਨਾਹਿ ਭਉ ॥੪॥*
satgur si-o aalaa-ay bayrhay duban naahi bha-o. ||4||
If you cry out for help from the True Guru, you have nothing to fear - your boat will not sink. ||4||
*ਨਾਨਕ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਕੈਸੀ ਹੋਈ ॥*
naanak dunee-aa kaisee ho-ee.
O Nanak, what has happened to the world?
*ਸਾਲਕੁ ਮਿਤੁ ਨ ਰਹਿਓ ਕੋਈ ॥*
saalak mit na rahi-o ko-ee.
There is no guide or friend.
*ਭਾਈ ਬੰਧੀ ਹੇਤੁ ਚੁਕਾਇਆ ॥*
bhaa-ee banDhee hayt chukaa-i-aa.
There is no love, even among brothers and relatives.
*ਦੁਨੀਆ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਦੀਨੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥੫॥*
dunee-aa kaaran deen gavaa-i-aa. ||5||
For the sake of the world, people have lost their faith. ||5||



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## simpy (Feb 6, 2007)

MKAUR1981 said:


> I have pasted the 1st Mehl of page 1410 of the Guru Granth Sahib. However, I need someone just to clarify the first 4 lines for me please:
> 
> 
> *ਉਤੰਗੀਪੈਓਹਰੀਗਹਿਰੀਗੰਭੀਰੀ॥*
> ...


 

*This is a Metaphoric expression of a  talk between two persons-one who is an egoistic and the other is a gyani.*

*First two lines express- egoistic person drenched with ego does not want to practice humbleness,*

*Next two lines express- Gyani tells the other that he has seen the worst egoistics crumbling down.*


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Feb 6, 2007)

WJKK WJKF

Sorry to be naive, but even used as a metaphor what are the words breast and nipples representing?


----------



## simpy (Feb 6, 2007)

MKAUR1981 said:


> WJKK WJKF
> 
> Sorry to be naive, but even used as a metaphor what are the words breast and nipples representing?


 
*It represents the newly bride’s full body(a young girl with full breasts), which is making her so proud of it that she does not want to bend down to touch her mother in-laws feet. So her pride for the outer beauty does not let her to be humble. All that is mortal is impressing her too much and she is ready to forsake her real duty.*


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Feb 6, 2007)

WJKK WJKF

Thank you Surinder ji.  I understand it now.


----------

